#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Petroleum Refining: Crude Oil, Petroleum Products, Process Flowsheets

## Mohamed

*Petroleum Refining: Crude Oil, Petroleum Products, Process Flowsheets* 


ISBN: 2710806851
Title: Petroleum Refining: Crude Oil, Petroleum Products, Process Flowsheets 
(Publications De L'institut Francais Du Petrole)

Author: 
Publisher: Editions Technip
Publication Date: 1996-02
Number Of Pages: 470

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
12.9 MB pdf

See More: Petroleum Refining: Crude Oil, Petroleum Products, Process Flowsheets

----------


## the_hunkz

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## Faisal

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## daffodils

Thanks

----------


## pmadhu

Thank You

----------


## ahsan

Thank You

----------


## askafi

Thank You

----------


## muslimonline7

Thank You

----------


## A7MAD-STYLE

Thanks

----------


## khalid290

Thank You

See More: Petroleum Refining: Crude Oil, Petroleum Products, Process Flowsheets

----------


## ukrishnan

Thank You

----------


## prochem

Thank You

----------


## goose

Thank You

----------


## fit

Thank You

----------


## amirhossein

Thank You

----------


## olawasco

Thank You

----------


## olawasco

thank you

----------


## farzam

Thank You

----------


## Calin Cristian

Thank You

----------


## ikkal

Thank You

----------


## hagan15

Thank You

----------


## sim

Thank You

See More: Petroleum Refining: Crude Oil, Petroleum Products, Process Flowsheets

----------


## refining88

Thank You

----------


## shab2

thank u

----------


## refining88

Thank You

----------


## johnbender3581

Thank You

----------


## fit

Thank You

----------


## saadullah

Thank You

----------


## Aarkam

Thank You

----------


## Marco Giulietti

Thank you

----------


## bajwa75

Thank You

----------


## baseer

Thanks

----------


## baseer

Thank You

----------


## nskvc

Thank You

See More: Petroleum Refining: Crude Oil, Petroleum Products, Process Flowsheets

----------


## Angelkindly

Thank you

----------


## MurphyZG

Thank you very much

----------


## aahmadlou

> *Petroleum Refining: Crude Oil, Petroleum Products, Process Flowsheets* 
> 
> 
> ISBN: 2710806851
> Title: Petroleum Refining: Crude Oil, Petroleum Products, Process Flowsheets 
> (Publications De L'institut Francais Du Petrole)
> 
> Author: 
> Publisher: Editions Technip
> ...



tank u

----------


## nay_den

thank you brother

----------


## gabovm

Thank you very much.

----------


## ted.rip@56

thanks. could you plz upload the other parts?

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank You

----------


## greengeek

thanks

----------


## t817

Thankyou very much!

----------


## jlosada

Thanks

----------


## misa

Thank you for your sharing this vol 1. 

By the way, could you guys here share vol 5 of book series, the same author. I highly appreciate if you guys can help me out.

----------


## safa aldin

Thank you so much

See More: Petroleum Refining: Crude Oil, Petroleum Products, Process Flowsheets

----------


## amithok

great post 
thank you

----------


## Pericle

thank you

----------


## Qalander

My Dear Brother in Islam(Mohamed Elhagar)
Jazakallah!
Best regards
Qalander

----------


## anwarahmad

Ya mohamed, jazakallahu khair....

----------


## bondmama

thank you

----------


## manab

thx mate///

----------


## Budiana

Thank you

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Pls share the links. The links are dead. Thks in advance.

----------


## mehfuzansari1

thankyou

----------


## jotar

I am looking for a copy of the CD with 2011 Refining Processes Handbook published by Hydrocarbon Processing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please share

----------


## deebanesh41

Thanks u very much

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com



Cheers.See More: Petroleum Refining: Crude Oil, Petroleum Products, Process Flowsheets

----------

